# Coat length



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I know all dogs are very different, but Remy's coat seems too short to me. He has the nice fluffy tail, neck, and chest of a golden... But his fur on his abdomen is very short and really doesn't hang down. I got him from a BYB but saw his parents and they both looked like normal hair-length goldens. Will his coat lengthen or will he always be shorthaired for a golden? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

What I hear is that goldens continue filling out until 2 years old- how old is Remy? He's a cutie!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Some dogs just don't carry a lot of coat. Our Chloe has feathers and a tail but her coat is overall much shorter than Jack's and even Kira's - and Kira is only 10 months old.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I see lots of different GRs at the dog park and the coats vary widely. Tucker's coat is beautiful but odd (to me). He has a great lions mane down his chest, butt feathers and tail feathers, but the rest of his fur is tight and shorter.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

From what I have seen before in my goldens (and the 2 young ones we have now), they get their best coat in spring, course then they shed most of it off. Think the hot temps we have in Tx. keep the coat thickness down compared to the colder areas of the country. Mine had really nice coats this spring, but after their big shed we have as you describe, lots of neck hair and full feathering on tail and pants, but hair on torso covers but not a lot of feathering along the dogy and belly. Could also be because I still brush them so much to try to keep loose hair off the floor.

Wait until this winter and into spring and see if Remy gets more fluffy. Our past goldens got better coats each year until they were 3-4 yrs when it seemed to stay about the same. Our kids are just yearlings, so are just getting over puppyhood, bet we see a lot of change over the next 2 yrs with them all.


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Napoleon's coat is really short too..yes ..feathers on tail and pants (but not thick) and he has no feathers on his front legs...least I dont have to groom him to much  lets see what happens when he over 2 years old..


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My collie is about 16 months now and has nice coat but it is not crazy long. I agree with the others that they need a little more maturity and also that it's probably a genetic thing just like with people, some have thicker hair than others etc. Personally I prefer the look Remy has to a golden who's coat is practically dragging the floor, and it's so much easier to care for short. I walked Mack in the woods at our greenway yesterday and had to spend 20 minutes brushing all the mud and burs out of his underside and feathers. It was no fun. Remy is perfect!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Some boys are slow or late bloomers too. 

Jacks didn't start getting his coat fully growing in until he was almost 3. And I didn't really know what to expect either way, because his mom had a moderate type according to the breeder and then his dad had a LOT of coat and was a fluffmeister.


----------



## debra1704 (Feb 22, 2012)

Winter doesn't have much of a coat yet, and I'm not sure how fluffy she'll be. Her dad had a thick fluffy coat, and her mom was rather silky and shorter. A female littermate has the same coat as Winter currently, but the male littermate is very fluffy already. People mistake her for a lab- even a Golden owner we saw during a walk told us how nice labs are, LOL. My husband is hoping she doesn't get much coat, as there's less fur in the house, but of course I'd love more fur on her. The breeder said she will not fully mature until 2-3. She is almost 9 months old now.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla, at 9 months, is a "field" bred golden. She is my red girl. She has very wavy fur down her back, her tail fringe is wavy and her back leg fringe is very wavy. The fur on her sides and chest is rather short yet. She is certainly a wash and go girl. After having to full coated girls that took forever to groom I'm loving my big red girl.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I love his coat and my boyfriend loves it because he hates the shedding. I just wanted to make sure he want missing nutrients or something! His coat is so soft... Everyone wants to love on him! I feel like he still has some growing to do because everyone says his head and paws are huge compared to his body.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

My Cody was like Megoras Jack. He didn't get his full coat until he was about 3. And boy did he get alot of it.

Wyatt started feathering much earlier than Cody but their coats are completely different.


----------



## Benlora (Sep 25, 2009)

Brona's coat is very like Winter's. She is 16 months now and still has a short coat and is often mistaken for being a labrador cross


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chances coat came in at about 2 years old. 

He had really short hair at about a year old, (notice hardly any chest hair. He looks like such a baby. ):










Here he is at around 2.5 yrs old, (this is _after _trimming his chest hair. His hair's totally out of control if I don't trim it. His head kinda blew up too, huh? ):


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

So does it matter if mom & dad have a lot of hair? I met Bentley's mom, dad, grandma, grandpa and my 1st thought was, wow that's the most hair I've ever seen on a golden but when I mentioned it to breeder she said that's not necessarily how Bentleys hair will turn out. I don't care either way but secretly hoping for less LOL


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

kwhit said:


> Chances coat came in at about 2 years old.
> 
> He had really short hair at about a year old, (notice hardly any chest hair. He looks like such a baby. ):
> 
> ...


Actually it looks like his body caught up with his head The first picture looks alot like my Cody at that age and everyone thought he was a lab:no:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> So does it matter if mom & dad have a lot of hair? I met Bentley's mom, dad, grandma, grandpa and my 1st thought was, wow that's the most hair I've ever seen on a golden but when I mentioned it to breeder she said that's not necessarily how Bentleys hair will turn out. I don't care either way but secretly hoping for less LOL


From my experience both my goldens looked identical to their dads. I believe they will favor one of their parents.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This statement made me LOL!! 


Wyatt's mommy said:


> Actually it looks like his body caught up with his head


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow! Chance's hair really came in! I've never owned a dog before so it's fun to watch Remy change and grow. He is a big boy and I think he will grow more... he's a year and 3 months so almost full grown, just not quite. Good to see everyone's different coats!


----------

